# EVO G10



## ashikrafi (Apr 19, 2020)

Quality of the slingshot is great for the money we payed.
.I shoot upright its suits very well for upright...and holding is good for gangsta style also.. we can't get any G10 build at this price..

.Wayne Martin of cattyshack.co.uk..mentioned that he sells at this price because of some minor issues in finishn of this batch....its not highly.polished catty.. but it's a deal for this price..feels rock solid in hand..if your looking for good solid G10 slingshot at affordable price go for it.









Sent from my SM-M215F using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Wayne makes good products for sure, and his goblet style frames are a fantastic design.


----------

